# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  20-12-11 micro-box aio 2.0.6.0 : Htc cable released ( addon ) = unlock last models

## 4gsmmaroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *20-12-11 MICRO-BOX AIO 2.0.6.0 : HTC CABLE RELEASED ( ADDON )*  
- Full factory unlock (CID, SP LOCK, USER LOCK)
- Supports "clean s58" ( direct unlock + SuperCID + SOFF )
- One Click GOLD CARD Creation 
- S-OFF  
ON all last HTC models !!   *HTC Windows Mobile Phone 7 :* 
- HTC Schubert
- HTC HD7
- HTC Mozart
- HTC Spark
- HTC TROPHY
- HTC Surround
- HTC Mondrian    *HTC Brew devices :*  
- HTC Smart
- HTC ROME    *HTC ANDROID devices :*  
- HTC Salsa  
- HTC Mecha  
- HTC Thunderbolt Verizon 
- HTC CHACHA  
- HTC Vivo_W  
- HTC Verizon Droid2 
- HTC Vivo
- HTC Incredible S 
- HTC Marvel 
- HTC Wildfire S 
- HTC Passion 
- HTC Google Nexus One
- HTC Espresso 
- HTC T-Mobile myTouch Slide 
- HTC Glacier 
- HTC T-Mobile MyTouch 4g
- HTC Saga 
- HTC Desire S 
- HTC Buzz 
- HTC Wildfire
- HTC Click
- HTC Tattoo
- HTC Espresso 
- HTC T-mobile MyTouch Slide 
- HTC BRAVO 
- HTC DESIRE
- HTC ACE 
- HTC DESIRE HD
- HTC DESIRE Z 
- HTC HERO 
- HTC LEGEND 
- HTC PARADISE 
- HTC Dream     *HTC Windows Mobile :* 
- HTC Blackstone 
- HTC Touch HD
- HTC Mega 
- HTC Touch 2
- HTC LEO
- HTC LEO T-Mobile USA
- HTC Rhodium 
- HTC Touch Pro 2
- HTC Lolite
- HTC Jade
- HTC Mega
- HTC Photon 
- HTC HD mini
- HTC RhodiumW
- HTC Niki 
- HTC TOUCH Dual
- HTC Whitestone  
More details on : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Your LOCAL Reseller may have stock : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br,
julvir 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Answer here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *20-12-11 MICRO-BOX AIO 2.0.6.0 : HTC CABLE RELEASED ( ADDON )*  
- Full factory unlock (CID, SP LOCK, USER LOCK)
- Supports "clean s58" ( direct unlock + SuperCID + SOFF )
- One Click GOLD CARD Creation 
- S-OFF  
ON all last HTC models !!   *HTC Windows Mobile Phone 7 :* 
- HTC Schubert
- HTC HD7
- HTC Mozart
- HTC Spark
- HTC TROPHY
- HTC Surround
- HTC Mondrian    *HTC Brew devices :*  
- HTC Smart
- HTC ROME    *HTC ANDROID devices :*  
- HTC Salsa  
- HTC Mecha  
- HTC Thunderbolt Verizon 
- HTC CHACHA  
- HTC Vivo_W  
- HTC Verizon Droid2 
- HTC Vivo
- HTC Incredible S 
- HTC Marvel 
- HTC Wildfire S 
- HTC Passion 
- HTC Google Nexus One
- HTC Espresso 
- HTC T-Mobile myTouch Slide 
- HTC Glacier 
- HTC T-Mobile MyTouch 4g
- HTC Saga 
- HTC Desire S 
- HTC Buzz 
- HTC Wildfire
- HTC Click
- HTC Tattoo
- HTC Espresso 
- HTC T-mobile MyTouch Slide 
- HTC BRAVO 
- HTC DESIRE
- HTC ACE 
- HTC DESIRE HD
- HTC DESIRE Z 
- HTC HERO 
- HTC LEGEND 
- HTC PARADISE 
- HTC Dream     *HTC Windows Mobile :* 
- HTC Blackstone 
- HTC Touch HD
- HTC Mega 
- HTC Touch 2
- HTC LEO
- HTC LEO T-Mobile USA
- HTC Rhodium 
- HTC Touch Pro 2
- HTC Lolite
- HTC Jade
- HTC Mega
- HTC Photon 
- HTC HD mini
- HTC RhodiumW
- HTC Niki 
- HTC TOUCH Dual
- HTC Whitestone  
More details on : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Your LOCAL Reseller may have stock : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br,
julvir 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Answer here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

